# Disque exFAT non reconnu par Windows



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

 j'ai un DDE de 80 Go, qui était formaté en FAT32, et que j'utilisais avec Windows Vista ou Mac.

Je l'ai reformaté en exFAT avec l'utilitaire de disque de Mac OS X 10.8.2

Je peux lire et écrire dessus depuis mon Mac.

Mais quand je le connecte à mon ancien PC sous Windows Vista, le PC me dit, quoique je fasse : "vous devez formater ce disque avant de l'utiliser, voulez vous le formater maintenant ?".

Qu'ai-je donc raté ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2012)

hello

quel schéma de partition ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 "enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)", d'après Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2012)

tout bon

donc comportement étrange de vista qui est sensé lire l'exfat sans soucis

pourrais tu le tester sur un autre windows ? cela permettrait de cibler le couac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Oui en plus mon Vista est complètement à jour.

Je n'ai pas d'autre ordi Windows sous la main, mais j'irai tester chez des amis, et reviendrai donner le résultat ici.

Merci et à plus tard.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2012)

une clé usb en rab ? >> formate là en exfat puis test sur ton vista

si ça passe, soucis DD

si ça passe pas, soucis sur ton vista


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonne idée, mais je n'ai pas de clé disponible actuellement.

Je vais essayer d'en trouver une ces jours-ci.

Merci encore.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2012)

pas de clé usb, pas d'autre ordi 

ouais mais diiiiiis, si tu fais pas d'effort


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

Suite : j'ai formaté une clé USB en exFAT depuis Utilitaire de disque, et quand je branche la clé sur mon Pc Vista, j'ai le même message qu'avec le DDE en exFAT : 

"Vous devez formater avant d'utiliser... bla bla... Voulez-vous formater ?"

Donc mon Pc Vista (à jour) ne reconnait pas les volumes formatés en exFAT.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Février 2013)

as tu bien installé le SP1 ?

sous vista, peux tu formater en exfat ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 Vista a toujours été mis à jour, mais je vais vérifier.

Il faut aussi que je teste le formatage depuis le pc, et que j'aille tester la clé en exFAT sur un autre pc.


----------



## alixxx (18 Juillet 2017)

Aloha!
Je me permets de relancer la discussion... j'essaye de récupérer des fichiers assez lourd (jusqu'à 150Go) sur un PC.
Sur mon iMac (10.12.6), j'ai reformatted un disque 1To Samsung en exFAT 1024 pour permettre la compatibilité entre OS Windows et OS X. J'ai fait les teste sur un autre PC sous Windows 10... aucun problème.
Mais ce foutu PC sous Vista ne veut rien savoir d'autre que "Vous devez formater avant d'utiliser... bla bla... Voulez-vous formater ?"

Merci pour tout aide complémentaire


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2017)

Tu devrais plutôt formatter le disque depuis ton PC sous Vista. 
Il est possible que ce soit le type de table de partition qui ne plaise pas à Vista. Le Mac a dû creer une table GPT (encore dénommée GUID) et Vista préfère probablement les tables de partition GPT (alors que Windows 10, plus jeune, est plus tolérant)

(Une recherche rapide sur Google m'indique que le support d'exFAT était inclus dans la révision SP1 de Vista. Ton WIndows Vista est à jour?)


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour *alixxx
*
Attache ton DDE à ton Mac > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le Terminal.app.

Dans la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > saisis la commande purement informative :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande)


cette commande va retourner le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs tables de partition > et leurs partitions décrites en format > nom de volume > taille > identifiant d'appareil.

tu n'as qu'à faire un copier-coller ici de ce tableau > en procédant ainsi pour le coller : presse le bouton *⌹*  - 4è avant la fin à droite - dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Code* > fais ton coller dans la fenêtre *Code* > *Insérer*. Ainsi l'affichage sera fenêtré bien proprement sans prendre une place démesurée sur la page.

Il y a tout lieu de pronostiquer (dans le sens de l'idée de *r e m y*) que le disque du DDE a été paramétré avec une *table de partition GUID* (*GPT*). Une table de partition, inscrite sur l'en-tête du disque, décrit les partitions du disque selon leur rang > localisation sur les blocs > type et permet au Système de l'OS démarré de monter les volumes sur ces partitions.

À condition que ledit Système sache lire la table *GPT* de partition du disque...

Or si le nouveau type d'OS *Windows 10* sait le faire désormais > car il est démarré par un Programme Interne de type *UEFI* qui requiert une table *GPT* sur le disque de boot > ce qui fait que cet OS sait interpréter aussi une table *GPT* sur un disque de stockage ; l'ancien type d'OS *Windows Vista* en est incapable > car il est démarré par un Programme Interne désuet de type *BIOS* qui requiert une table *MBR* sur le disque de boot > et par suite ne sait pas lire des tables de partition *GPT*.


----------

